# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  بیشتز از5دقیقه نمی تونم درس بخونم

## Mahdiye.T

*سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز؛ من نمی‌تونم بیشتر از5 دقیقه درس بخونم. هرچی سعی کردم بیشتر بخونم نشد. چکار کنم؟*

----------


## Mahdiye.T

هیچ کس نمیدونه چکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## rz1

*الله اکبر!!!چ چيزا ميبينه ادم!!اخه شما 5 ديقه خو کتاب ورق ميزني تا صفحه مورد نظر را پيدا کني!!ببين ميخواي درس بخوني بشين بخون ن ب چيزي غير فک کن ن بهونه الکي بيار!!همين الان دوتا از بچه هاي انجمن ديدم از وضعيت زندگيشون گفته بودن!!ازخودم خجالت کشيدم واسه کاهلي هايي ک گاهي انجام ميدم!!اگه واقعا خواسته ات مشخصه و ميدوني از اين کنکور لعنتي چي ميخواي بشين بخون اخه دختر 5 ديقه!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يکي ميگه 1 ساعت منطقيه!!اما 5 ديقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ب چيزي فک ميکني يا چيزي حواست پرت ميکنه؟؟؟يا اينکه دلت رو درس نميره؟؟*

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> *الله اکبر!!!چ چيزا ميبينه ادم!!اخه شما 5 ديقه خو کتاب ورق ميزني تا صفحه مورد نظر را پيدا کني!!ببين ميخواي درس بخوني بشين بخون ن ب چيزي غير فک کن ن بهونه الکي بيار!!همين الان دوتا از بچه هاي انجمن ديدم از وضعيت زندگيشون گفته بودن!!ازخودم خجالت کشيدم واسه کاهلي هايي ک گاهي انجام ميدم!!اگه واقعا خواسته ات مشخصه و ميدوني از اين کنکور لعنتي چي ميخواي بشين بخون اخه دختر 5 ديقه!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يکي ميگه 1 ساعت منطقيه!!اما 5 ديقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ب چيزي فک ميکني يا چيزي حواست پرت ميکنه؟؟؟يا اينکه دلت رو درس نميره؟؟*


*نمی خوام ب چیزی فکر کنم؛ ولی یهم ذهنم میره سمت چیزای دیگه و دیگه هیچی نمیفهمم از درس.*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdiye.T




نمی خوام ب چیزی فکر کنم؛ ولی یهم ذهنم میره سمت چیزای دیگه و دیگه هیچی نمیفهمم از درس.


ببين منم ي مدت اينجوري بودم يبار فهميدم از ي وويس ک اگه چيزي فکرت مشغول ميکنه رو کاغذ بنويس و زمان استراحتت بش فک کن/من اينو انجام دادم خوب بود حتي گاهي توي وقت استراحتم بشون فک نميکنم چون بنظرم مسخره ميان
راسي ببخشيد اونجوري حرف زدم خيلي تحت تاثير حرفاي بچه ها بودم شرمنده*

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> *
> 
> ببين منم ي مدت اينجوري بودم يبار فهميدم از ي وويس ک اگه چيزي فکرت مشغول ميکنه رو کاغذ بنويس و زمان استراحتت بش فک کن/من اينو انجام دادم خوب بود حتي گاهي توي وقت استراحتم بشون فک نميکنم چون بنظرم مسخره ميان
> راسي ببخشيد اونجوري حرف زدم خيلي تحت تاثير حرفاي بچه ها بودم شرمنده*


_من تمام طول روز ذهنم مشغوله حتی ی کتاب هم خوندم یزراه کار گفته بود الان یادم نیس چی بود انجام دادم فایده نداشت.
دشمنت شرمنده اجی.
کنکور پارسال رو هم به همین خاطر خراب کردم_

----------


## Rafolin403

> *سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز؛ من نمی‌تونم بیشتر از5 دقیقه درس بخونم. هرچی سعی کردم بیشتر بخونم نشد. چکار کنم؟*


مشکلات عجیب غریبی میبینم راستش مشکل خیلی از بچه ها همینه مثلا طرف ۲ ساعت پای کتاب دووم نمیاره بعد میخواد پزشکی بخونه!
آدم باید یه کاری رو انجام بده که با علاقه باشه... همین شما هر رشته ای بخواید برید دقت کنید هررر رشته ای... نیازه که مطابق با اون رشته مطالعه کنید!
حالا باید یکم علاقه به مطالعه تو وجودت باشه دیگه!!!
فک کن شب امتحانه و فردا امتحان داری!
خودتو مجبور کن به انجام کاری...
چطور؟
هرچی تفریحه رو دور کن!! گوشی سیستم دوستات، خانواده، هرچیییی!
بعد یه کتاب بنداز جلوت با خودت عهد میبندی تا ۴۵ مین میشینم این درسو میخونم و از جام پانمیشم!
بعد از اون تایم یه استراحت ۵ دقیقه ای بگیر باز ۴۵ مین بخون
حالا یه استراحتِ ۱۵ دقیقه ای!!!
اگه دیدی ۴۵ مین نمیتونی بخونی با نیم ساعت بخون!

آدم تو شرایط اجباری به هرکاری رو میاره!
یه مثال میزنم کسیاز مرداب آب نمیخوره
حالا فک کن طرف ۳_۴ روزه یه جایی گیر باشه جز مردابم هیچ ابی نیس... مطمئن باش میخوره! :Yahoo (105): 

به خودتون باید سخت بگیرید یکم دیگه!!

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdiye.T



من تمام طول روز ذهنم مشغوله حتی ی کتاب هم خوندم یزراه کار گفته بود الان یادم نیس چی بود انجام دادم فایده نداشت.
دشمنت شرمنده اجی.
کنکور پارسال رو هم به همین خاطر خراب کردم



فقط ميدونم ادم اگه تو قوطي بذارن و درو روش ببندن بازم کاري ک ميخواد ميتونه انجام بده تا جايي ک از دستش بر مياد...
من در اين حد نبودم ...ولي اونکار بهم کمک کرد.....اميدوارم کمک هاي بچه ها مفيد واقع بشه...موفق باشي*

----------


## BRUH

یه برگه بذار کنار دستت چیزایی که باعث حواس پرتیت میشن رو یادداشت کن و بعد از تایم درس خوندن بخونشون بهشون فکر کن اونوقته که میبینی چه موضوعات بی ارزشی بودن  :Yahoo (4):  بعد از یه مدت که هی میبینی بی ارزشن این موضوعات تمرکزت هم بالاتر میره  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## n3gin2000

5دقیقه فقط طول میکشه کتابتون بازکنیداااا :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Third_person

اگر میخواهید کاری رو شروع کنید حتما دلیلی برای آن کار پیدا کنید یعنی پیدا کردن یک معنا برای آن تلاش که باعث میشه حتی اگه اون کار رو دوست ندارید پرقدرت پیش برید.با این جمله هیچ حرفی باقی نمیمونه واقعا 
هیچ حرفی ...

----------


## B.R

پیشنهادم اینه ک بازهای ی رب ی رب برا خودت تعیین کنی
مثلا ی صفحه کتاب مشخص کن و بگو اینو باید تو ی رب بخونم 
بعدش ک ب ی رب عادت کردی بازهاتو زیاد کن ۳۰ دقیقه ۴۰ دقیقه و......
ی برگه ام کنارت بزار همونجوری ک دوستان گفتن فکرای ک تو ذهنت میادو یاد داشت کن
بعدشم هدف اگه درس خوندن باشه خودت نمیدونی چند وقته و چند ساعته ک غرقشی
ساعتم از خودت دور کن

----------


## Mahdiye.T

ممنون از پیشنهاداتون حتما انجامشون میدم :Yahoo (9):

----------


## مریان

سلام کنارت یه برگه کاعذ بزار هرچی اومد تو ذهنت سریع بنویس اون تو اینجوری داری به مغزت میگی که ببین من اینو یه جا نوشتم نیاز نیست هی بهم یاداوری کنی این روش واقعا جواب میده

----------


## مریان

بعدم یه زمان انتخاب کن مثلا بعد درسات بشین اون برگرو ببین چی نوشتی و فکر کن بهشون اینطوری مغزت شرطی میشه تو ی تایم خاص به این مسایل فکر کنه

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> سلام کنارت یه برگه کاعذ بزار هرچی اومد تو ذهنت سریع بنویس اون تو اینجوری داری به مغزت میگی که ببین من اینو یه جا نوشتم نیاز نیست هی بهم یاداوری کنی این روش واقعا جواب میده



ممنون حتما انجام میدم :Yahoo (9):

----------


## mlt

کسی بگه 2 ساعت نمیتونم پای کتاب بشینم میشه یه توصیه هایی کرد یا حتی 1 ساعت ولی دیگه 5 دقیقه...
به نظرم کسی نتونه 5 دقیقه پای کتاب بشینه باید دید اصلا به خواست خودش نشسته پای کتاب یا به زور بردنش روی کتاب :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*........یادآوری مهم ترین عامل تعیین کننده ی کیفیت مطالعه ........

*تقریبن همه میدانیم که زمان مان را به بهترین شکل ممکن مدیریت نمی کنیم.
برخی کارها رو بدون دلیل عقب میندازیم.گاهی اهمال کاری میکنیم.لذت های کوتاه مدت گاهی برما غلبه می کنند. وقت کم می آوریم ومجبور می شویم در پایان امروزمون بیشتر بیدار بمونیم تا عقب افتادگی ها رو جبران کنیم.
اما به نظرم یک موضوعی رو جا انداختیم و اون رو نمیبینیم...موضوعی که از نظر من از مدیریت زمان مون هم مهم تر هست*=* *مدیرت توجه*

فکر کن درحال خوندن یک درسنامه ی نسبتن طولانی هستی درهمین حین :
از ابتدای متن تا به اینجا چندبار حواست پرت میشه؟
چندبار ذهنت به مکان ها وزمان ها وفضاهای دیگه سفر میکنه؟
چندبار به سراغ پیام هایی که در واتس اپ وتلگرام داشتی رفتی ؟
چندبار اینستاگرام رو برای کامنتی که برات گذاشتن برسی کردی ؟
چندبار چک کردی که چندخط یا صفحه از درسنامه ای که درحال خوندنش هستی باقی مونده ؟
چندبار انجمن رو چک کردی؟

این داستان درهنگام درس خوندن وجود داره.
در آن بازه های زمانی که برای خوندن زیست(یاهردرس دیگه) تعیین کرده ایم چقدر از توجه مان معطوف به زیست هست؟
چقدر از توجه مان را با زیست سهیم میشیم؟
آیا سهمی که به آن میدهیم قابل قبول هست؟
یا توجه مان درکنار زیست با قراری که امشب با دوستم دارم یا پیامی که باید در واتس اپ یا تلگرام جواب بدم یا پاسخ هایی که به استوری ام آمده هست , تماسی که باید کمی دیرتر بگیرم, خریدهایی که امشب باید از سوپرکارکت بکنم , فیلمی که قبل از شروع درس خواندن دیدم و غیره سهیم شده است ؟
بی جهت نیست که به عصر فعلی , عصر پریشانی فکری میگن

مدیریت توجه
مهارتی آن قدر کمیاب هست
که اگر من وشما به آن مسلط باشیم
میتونیم به آدمی بسیار موفق تر از دیگران تبدیل بشیم
این روزها , توجه منبعی است که از طلا نقره ونفت کمیاب تره و ارزش هر منبع به اندازه ی کمیابی اونه

----------


## high.target

_فکراتو خالی کن بعد درستو بخون
اونموقع ک درس داری ب چیزای دیگه فک کنی وخت چیزای دیگه هم  ب درس فک کنی
ن ب این میرسی ن ب اون ب هیچی
وخت درس درس وخت بیکاری هم بیکاری دیگعع
ذهنتو خالی کن
همون۵ دیقه ذهنتو خالی کن
بعد برو رو ی رب 
بعد ۲۰ دیقع
بعد نیم ساعت
بعد ۴۰
بعد ۵۰
بعد ۱ ساعت
و...
همین_

----------


## ArthurMorgan

ممکنه شما علاقه نداشته باشین به این رشته
ببینید به چی علاقه دارین
چون با این وضع شما قبول نمیشین همین الانشم خیلی عقبین 
فکر کنید حستون وقتی کلمه مردود رو میبینین چیه جواب پدر و مادرتون رو چی میخواین بدین

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> دوستان واسه هر چیزی نمیشه نسخه انگیزشی تجویز کرد
> واسه کسی که پاش شکسته نمیشه گفت بدون گچ گرفتن بلند شو سعی کن تمرکز کنی و به نیروی درونت ایمان بیاری و بدویی تا پات جوش بخوره
> دیگه کاغذ بذار کنارت فکراتو بنویس اولش به هدفات فکر کن و این دست حرفا برای این عزیز جوابگو نیست
> مشاوره  دادن علمه .بینتون دانشجوی پزشکی هم بود که یحتمل فردا بزنید تو  کار  مشاوره .خواهشا نشین مثل مشاوره های چیپ و مشهور فعلی .یکم روش کار  کنید  فکر کنید بدیهیات تحویل ندین
> اینکه یه نفر 5 دقیقه نتونه بشینه پای یه کار این مشکل مشکل منتال جسمیه هم توش هست نه صرفا منتال روحی


حرفت درسته

ولی اینحا کسی که تاپیک میزنه انتظار داره بقیه بیان نظر شخصی و تجربیاتشون رو بیان کنن وگرنه قرار نیست مشاوره ی کنکور حرفه ای به کسی بدیم  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112): 

ممکنه یک نفر نظرش براساس شنیده هاش باشه
یک نفر نظرش براساس چیزایی که دیده
یکی براساس چیزایی که خونده
اون یکی براساس شعارها و کلیشه هایی که توی ذهنش نقش بسته

با این حال نظر هرکسی مهم و محترمه .... اگه بخوایم به عنوان مشاور حرفه ای کنکور نظر بدیم و نظرمون رو به کسی تحمیل کنیم باهات موافقم.....ولی به عنوان یه آدم عادی برای بیان کردن افکار اینقدر حساسیت لازم نیست  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> من تو اون تاپیک  هم گفتم،  فدات موضوع رو شخصی نکن : ))


به جان خودم نوشته ات رو شخصی نگرفتم  :Yahoo (76): .......... فقط نظرم رو راجب به پیامت گفتم  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## indomitable

*هر موقع حواست پرت شد دوتا بکوب تو سرت!!!
از شدت دردشم عین بچه خوب میشینی درس میخونی....


جدا از شوخی،،،،،احتمالا هدف مشخصی برای زندگیت نداری،مثلا تو کنکور میدی که چی بشه؟به چی برسی؟اگه هدف داشته باشی وقتی که حواست پرت شد به هدفت فکر کن و با اشتیاق دوباره بخون،
میتونی وقتی حواست پرت شد برای خودت یه تنبیه بزاری مثلا بگی یه روز به گوشیم دست نمیزنم.
عدم تمرکزت ممکنه از عدم علاقت به اون درس باشه،سعی کن از درسی شروع کنی ک بهش علاقه داری.
احتمال داره که صرفا درس رو حفظ میکنی،وقتی ادم میخواد بدون فهمیدن فقط یه چیزی رو حفظ کنه خب حواسش زود زود پرت میشه،ولی اکه مفهومی بخونی و بری تو عمق مطالب به خودت میای میبینی اوهوک یه ساعت گذشته....

البته فکر کنم اونی که اولش گفتم کارسازتر باشه*

----------


## Fatemeh.brd

> *سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز؛ من نمی‌تونم بیشتر از5 دقیقه درس بخونم. هرچی سعی کردم بیشتر بخونم نشد. چکار کنم؟*


بنظرم میتونی پاراگرافی بخونی یعنی یه پاراگراف بخونی و برا خودت توضیحش بدی اما اگه نتونستی بگیش خودت رو تنبیه کن اینجوری که تا نگفتیش نرو پاراگراف بعدی اینطوری ذهنت برای فرار از تکرار یاد میگیره که همون دفعه اول موضوع رو بفهمه برا محاسبات هم کلا نوشتن فرمولا و حساب کتاب ذهن رو درگیر میکنه.

*اولا یکم کندی بعد راه میفتی

----------


## Fatemeh.brd

> *الله اکبر!!!چ چيزا ميبينه ادم!!اخه شما 5 ديقه خو کتاب ورق ميزني تا صفحه مورد نظر را پيدا کني!!ببين ميخواي درس بخوني بشين بخون ن ب چيزي غير فک کن ن بهونه الکي بيار!!همين الان دوتا از بچه هاي انجمن ديدم از وضعيت زندگيشون گفته بودن!!ازخودم خجالت کشيدم واسه کاهلي هايي ک گاهي انجام ميدم!!اگه واقعا خواسته ات مشخصه و ميدوني از اين کنکور لعنتي چي ميخواي بشين بخون اخه دختر 5 ديقه!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يکي ميگه 1 ساعت منطقيه!!اما 5 ديقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ب چيزي فک ميکني يا چيزي حواست پرت ميکنه؟؟؟يا اينکه دلت رو درس نميره؟؟*


باز خوبه بچه های انجمن یه امکاناتی داریم(دسترسی به اینترنت،لب تاب،گوشی و از این قبیل) :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز؛ من نمی‌تونم بیشتر از5 دقیقه درس بخونم. هرچی سعی کردم بیشتر بخونم نشد. چکار کنم؟*



برای افرادی که مشکلات افکار زائد دارن پیشنهاد میشه دفتر خاطرات روزانه بنویسن ( بیشتر رویداد های روزانه) با نوشتن بار مشغول شدن ذهن کمتر میشه! 
2- اکثر حواس پرتی در جوانان طی اعمالی انجام میشه که انجمن نمیکشه بگمشون ! ولی برای مثال یکی از ساده تریناش اینستاگرام ، سریال ، پسر همسایه ، دختر خاله و.... میباشد . راحت حذفشون کنین 
3- تعهد ! مشکل چند لول پایین تر از این رو من هم داشتم ! 2 روز خودم رو تنبیه کردم با نخوردن شام و گرسنه خوابیدن ! از روز سوم دیگه کوتاه اومد شیطون شونه چپم و وقت کمی اتلاف میکردم !!!!  خودتون رو تنبیه کنین !
4- خیلی راحت گوشیتون رو بشکونین ! اینجانب بعد از 31 مرداد تصمیم به پشت کنکوری بودن گرفتم ! گوشی موبایل رو نمیتونستم ترک کنم ! خب زدم تاچش پرید  و خیلی الان راحت ترم ! شاید بعد کنکور یه کلیه م رو بفروشم یدونه گوشی بخرم ولی ارزشش رو داشت :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *هر موقع حواست پرت شد دوتا بکوب تو سرت!!!
> از شدت دردشم عین بچه خوب میشینی درس میخونی....
> 
> 
> جدا از شوخی،،،،،احتمالا هدف مشخصی برای زندگیت نداری،مثلا تو کنکور میدی که چی بشه؟به چی برسی؟اگه هدف داشته باشی وقتی که حواست پرت شد به هدفت فکر کن و با اشتیاق دوباره بخون،
> میتونی وقتی حواست پرت شد برای خودت یه تنبیه بزاری مثلا بگی یه روز به گوشیم دست نمیزنم.
> عدم تمرکزت ممکنه از عدم علاقت به اون درس باشه،سعی کن از درسی شروع کنی ک بهش علاقه داری.
> احتمال داره که صرفا درس رو حفظ میکنی،وقتی ادم میخواد بدون فهمیدن فقط یه چیزی رو حفظ کنه خب حواسش زود زود پرت میشه،ولی اکه مفهومی بخونی و بری تو عمق مطالب به خودت میای میبینی اوهوک یه ساعت گذشته....
> 
> البته فکر کنم اونی که اولش گفتم کارسازتر باشه*




من سوزن ته گرد میزنم به دستم ! قبل زدن با فندک گرمش میکنم که خوب بچسوزونه! ( موقعی که دیگه رفتم تو عمق یه فاجعه ! بعضی وقتا مثلا میبینی تخیل میزنتم  :Yahoo (16):   مثلا اومدم الکترو شیمی خوندم و گالوانی مس و هیدروژن رو ! یهو تخیل میزنه که برم یه شرکت تولید اسید بزنم و فراروده اسید داشته باشم + فراورده فرعی مس ! بعد یهو میبینی رفتم و تو گوگل قیمت هر تن هیدروژن رو سرچ میکنم و........  تو این موقع ها لازمه ادم سوزنی هویه ای چیزی بزنه دستش پشماش اپیلاسیون شن برگرده به درس) :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

شما تشنه موفقیت نیستی تا وقتی این عطش رو درون خودت ایجاد نکنی با تبر هم بزنی پس گردن خودت مشکلت حل نمیشه!از ریشه مشکلو حل کن بشین با خودت دو دو تا چهار تا کن موفق باشی

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R






من سوزن ته گرد میزنم به دستم ! قبل زدن با فندک گرمش میکنم که خوب بچسوزونه! ( موقعی که دیگه رفتم تو عمق یه فاجعه ! بعضی وقتا مثلا میبینی تخیل میزنتم   مثلا اومدم الکترو شیمی خوندم و گالوانی مس و هیدروژن رو ! یهو تخیل میزنه که برم یه شرکت تولید اسید بزنم و فراروده اسید داشته باشم + فراورده فرعی مس ! بعد یهو میبینی رفتم و تو گوگل قیمت هر تن هیدروژن رو سرچ میکنم و........  تو این موقع ها لازمه ادم سوزنی هویه ای چیزی بزنه دستش پشماش اپیلاسیون شن برگرده به درس)



بخدا اگه پزشکي نياوردي همراه با دستت روز قيامت شهادت ميدم چ بلايي سر دست بدبخت اوردي*

----------


## NormaL

شما باید هدفت رو پیدا کنی و متناسب با هدفت تلاش کنی
کسی که میخواد پزشک بشه باید متناسب با هدفش تلاش کنه و درصداش و سطح درسیش رو روی یه رینج معقول بیاره
یکی هم که هدفش مثلا پرستاریه متناسب با همین رشته تلاشش رو میکنه

شما هدفت با پنج دقیقه خوندن چیه؟ شوهر کردن؟ 
ببخشید که یه کم تند میگم ولی با پنج دقیقه خوندن تنها آینده ای که میتونی روش حساب باز کنی شوهر کردن و خانه داریه :/

هدفت رو تعیین کن و برای رسیدن بهش تلاش کن اینجوری هم خودش یه نوع انگیزه س و هم به نوعی باعث کم رنگ تر شدن حواس پرتیاتون میشه
هرچند حواس پرتی یه مشکل ریشه داره و باید از پایه حل بشه که برای همین برای حل این مشکل بهتره به یه روانشناس خوب مراجعه کنی

----------


## _Aramesh_

> *سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز؛ من نمی‌تونم بیشتر از5 دقیقه درس بخونم. هرچی سعی کردم بیشتر بخونم نشد. چکار کنم؟*


خب شاید هنوز ذهنت دلیل قانع کننده ای برای درس خوندن پیدا نکرده!یکبار بشین فکر کن بببن با خودت چندچندی اصن برا چه رشته ای داری درس میخونی؟پزشکی؟ پزشکی رو واقعا عاشقشی یا یه عنوات یه هدس نگاش میکنی که بعدا پزشو رو بدی؟برو ببین واقعا چی از این زندگی میخوای چون اگه واقعا عاااشق هدفت باشی با جون و دل براش درس میخونی.موفق باشی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خب شاید هنوز ذهنت دلیل قانع کننده ای برای درس خوندن پیدا نکرده!یکبار بشین فکر کن بببن با خودت چندچندی اصن برا چه رشته ای داری درس میخونی؟پزشکی؟ پزشکی رو واقعا عاشقشی یا یه عنوات یه هدس نگاش میکنی که بعدا پزشو رو بدی؟برو ببین واقعا چی از این زندگی میخوای چون اگه واقعا عاااشق هدفت باشی با جون و دل براش درس میخونی.موفق باشی


*نمیدونم چرا و چطور همچین پرسش های بزرگی  بعنوان یه شروع مطرح میشه

واقعیتش من توی دوران کنکور خودم هم هیچ وقت جرعت نکردم بشینم فکرکنم که برای چی درس میخونم و واقعن چی میخوام......این پرسش ها به هیچ وجه چیزای ساده ای نیستن
اینکه من عاشق فلان رشته ام یا عاشق پول یا عاشق پرستیژ به هیچ عنوان جواب درستی برای این پرسش ها نبودن نیستن و نخواهند بود

این پرسش ها انقدر سنگین و دشوار هستن که در وصفش میشه گفت*





*جالبه وقتی کنکور رو رد میکنیم و وارد فضای دانشگاه میشیم تازه متوجه میشیم که اون افکار چندسال قبل چیزی جز سراب نبودن....و توی دوران دانشجویی هم فقط مشغول دویدن میشیم....میدویم برای تموم شدن دانشگاه به امید اینکه بعداز دانشگاه یه تحولی ایجاد بشه ولی .....

اینکه آدمی زاد واقعن بدونه هدفش توی این چنددهه زندگی چیه و بهش باور داشته باشه پدیده ی کم یابی هست



پیشنهاد میکنم هرکس وقت کرد این رو بخونه (البته به کنکوری ها پیشنهاد نمیکنم )  =  یک نامه: «که این» | امیرمحمد قربانی*

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*اگه با علاقه نشستی پای درست که باید حداقل بتونی نیم ساعت سر کتاب وایسی ! اما اگه ترس  از شکست خوردن یا اضطراب یا نا امیدی یا پیش فعالی یا مواردی که باعث نوع شدید پرش ذهنی توی شما هست ، باید با روان درمانگری ( نه با دارو در حد امکان ) برطرف بشه ، میدونید الان زمان حساس و نباید وقتتونو هدر بدین و راه کار امتحان کنید اما حداقل حداکثر ۱۰ روز تا دو هفته صبر کنید اگر همین روال ادامه پیدا کرد حتمن مراجعه کنید تا بهتون کمک کنن و این تایم بیشتر بشه : ) انشالله موفق باشین*

----------


## _Aramesh_

> *نمیدونم چرا و چطور همچین پرسش های بزرگی  بعنوان یه شروع مطرح میشه
> 
> واقعیتش من توی دوران کنکور خودم هم هیچ وقت جرعت نکردم بشینم فکرکنم که برای چی درس میخونم و واقعن چی میخوام......این پرسش ها به هیچ وجه چیزای ساده ای نیستن
> اینکه من عاشق فلان رشته ام یا عاشق پول یا عاشق پرستیژ به هیچ عنوان جواب درستی برای این پرسش ها نبودن نیستن و نخواهند بود
> 
> این پرسش ها انقدر سنگین و دشوار هستن که در وصفش میشه گفت*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


البته که حتما این حرف شما درسته که عقاید و ذهنیت افراد به مرور رشد پیدا میکنه و عوض میشه .اما فکر میکنم منظور من رو درست متوجه نشدید یا شاید من نتونستم منظورم رو درست برسونم
صحبت من بر سر پاسخ به سوال دوستمون بود که برای درس خوندن باید انگیزه داشته باشه انگیزه برای رسیدن به هدف

----------


## Eli..

یه سری چیزا هست که تا ضربه شو نخوری نمیفهمی!! هرچقدر هم بقیه بگن!!از اینکه پشت کنکور موندم خیلی ناراحتم!! وقتی میبینم دوستام ترم ۲ پزشکی یا دندونن به خودم میگم پارسال هدفت چی بود از اینکه کم درس میخوندی!؟ یه عالمه سریال دیدی!؟ یه عالمه خوش گذرونیدی.خوش گذرونی هایی که هیچ کدوم شون هیچ سودی نداشت!!چقدر برنامه نوشتی و اجراشون نکردی!!اردیبهشت و خرداد همین امسال بود که من واقعا عاشق هدفم شدم اما افسوس که دیر شده بود!!قبلشم دوسش داشتم اما نه اینقدری‌ تنها چیزی باشه که بتونه حالمو خوب‌کنه!!ببین خدا نکنه اما یه روز به یه جایی میرسی که خودت خسته میشی!! خسته از همه تنبلی هات از همه بی خیالی ها از ۵ دقه درس خوندنا از همه چی!! حتی از رفتار خودت!! و اونجاس که دیگه میفهمی چی خوبه چی بده!!هدفت چیه!؟ به نظرت با ۵ دقه درس خوندن بهش میرسی!؟ اگه جوابت نه باید خودتو تغییر بدی!!نمیدونم چطور بگم که روت اثر کنه اما این راهی که میری تهش یه رتبه بده.تهش پشت کنکور موندنه!!باید قبول کنی اونی قبول میشه که تلاش میکنه!!

----------


## Mahdiye.T

*سلام به همه دوستان ممنون از راهکارهاتون. تقریبا بیشتر راه کارهاتون رو انجام دادم فایده‌ای نداشت. 
*

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> یه سری چیزا هست که تا ضربه شو نخوری نمیفهمی!! هرچقدر هم بقیه بگن!!از اینکه پشت کنکور موندم خیلی ناراحتم!! وقتی میبینم دوستام ترم ۲ پزشکی یا دندونن به خودم میگم پارسال هدفت چی بود از اینکه کم درس میخوندی!؟ یه عالمه سریال دیدی!؟ یه عالمه خوش گذرونیدی.خوش گذرونی هایی که هیچ کدوم شون هیچ سودی نداشت!!چقدر برنامه نوشتی و اجراشون نکردی!!اردیبهشت و خرداد همین امسال بود که من واقعا عاشق هدفم شدم اما افسوس که دیر شده بود!!قبلشم دوسش داشتم اما نه اینقدری‌ تنها چیزی باشه که بتونه حالمو خوب‌کنه!!ببین خدا نکنه اما یه روز به یه جایی میرسی که خودت خسته میشی!! خسته از همه تنبلی هات از همه بی خیالی ها از ۵ دقه درس خوندنا از همه چی!! حتی از رفتار خودت!! و اونجاس که دیگه میفهمی چی خوبه چی بده!!هدفت چیه!؟ به نظرت با ۵ دقه درس خوندن بهش میرسی!؟ اگه جوابت نه باید خودتو تغییر بدی!!نمیدونم چطور بگم که روت اثر کنه اما این راهی که میری تهش یه رتبه بده.تهش پشت کنکور موندنه!!باید قبول کنی اونی قبول میشه که تلاش میکنه!!



*موافقم دقیقا خودمم خسته ام از همه چیز.... .*

----------


## Eli..

> *موافقم دقیقا خودمم خسته ام از همه چیز.... .*


خب تو تویه مرحله قبلی منی :Yahoo (4): حالا وقتشه با جون و دل دست به کاربشی و تغییر کنی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> خب تو تویه مرحله قبلی منیحالا وقتشه با جون و دل دست به کاربشی و تغییر کنی


برای همین این تایپیک رو زدم تا دوستان راه کار بدن هواس پرتیم حل شه با جون و دل و با عشق بخونم من همه درسا رو دوست دارم فقط همین مشکل نمیذاره درس بخونم.

----------


## Eli..

[COLOR="Navy"][SIZE="3"]


> برای همین این تایپیک رو زدم تا دوستان راه کار بدن هواس پرتیم حل شه با جون و دل و با عشق بخونم من همه درسا رو دوست دارم فقط همین مشکل نمیذاره درس بخونم.


دنبال یه راهکار فضایی نباش.فقط و فقط خودت میتونی خودتو تغییر بدی.البته راهنمایی دوستان خیلی مفیده و  به دردت میخوره.سعی کن بازه های درسیت ۴۵ دقیقه ای باشه.به خودت بگو تو این ۴۵دقه فقط باید درس بخونم و بعدش ۱۰دقه استراحت.یه کش ببند دور مچ دستت هر موقع حواست پرت شد با اون محکم بزن رو دستت.کش تنگ نباشه فقط دستت اذیت شه!! وقتی به خودت بگی مطالعه من از همه چیز مهم تره مسائل دیگه کمتر میاد تو ذهنت. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mohammad1381

شما در زمان های حواس پرتی به چه چیز هایی فکر میکنید(شاید اینجوری بشه بهتون یه راه حل پیشنهاد داد آیا اون موضوع خانوادگیه یا شخصی یا مثل من خل و چل کشوری و جهانی :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Mahdiye.T

[COLOR="White"]


> [SIZE="3"]
> 
> دنبال یه راهکار فضایی نباش.فقط و فقط خودت میتونی خودتو تغییر بدی.البته راهنمایی دوستان خیلی مفیده و  به دردت میخوره.سعی کن بازه های درسیت ۴۵ دقیقه ای باشه.به خودت بگو تو این ۴۵دقه فقط باید درس بخونم و بعدش ۱۰دقه استراحت.یه کش ببند دور مچ دستت هر موقع حواست پرت شد با اون محکم بزن رو دستت.کش تنگ نباشه فقط دستت اذیت شه!! وقتی به خودت بگی مطالعه من از همه چیز مهم تره مسائل دیگه کمتر میاد تو ذهنت.



*ممنون حتما انجام میدم*

----------


## mohammad1381

> موضوع خانوادگی؛ اتفاقی که چند پست قبل گفتم همینا


آها،بابا بیخیال من فک کردم چی هست،سعی کن مستقل باشی و به خانواده اهمیت ندی،راستش من قبلا فک می کردم خب تا چند سالگی با خانواده ام باشم الان تنها فکرم اینه که چه سالی گورم رو گم کنم و مستقل زندگی کنم،شمام دیگه تو این سن به فکر مستقل شدن بیوفتید!(البته اینکه شما خانم هستید هم یه مسئله دیگری است،چون ما مردا برامون خیلی راحتره...

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> آها،بابا بیخیال من فک کردم چی هست،سعی کن مستقل باشی و به خانواده اهمیت ندی،راستش من قبلا فک می کردم خب تا چند سالگی با خانواده ام باشم الان تنها فکرم اینه که چه سالی گورم رو گم کنم و مستقل زندگی کنم،شمام دیگه تو این سن به فکر مستقل شدن بیوفتید!(البته اینکه شما خانم هستید هم یه مسئله دیگری است،چون ما مردا برامون خیلی راحتره...



اتفاقا منم موافقم مستقل شدنم

----------


## Mahdiye.T

ممنون از همگی دوستان که بهم کمک کردن :Y (389):  :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## er7

نمیدونم چی بگم بهت منم دقیقا قبل از سربازی این مشکلو داشتم هر روشی هم امتحان کردم 
اما نتونستم برا کنکور بخونم برا همین بیخیال درس شدم رفتم سربازی
امیدوارم مشکلت حل شه بتونی درس بخونی

----------


## Mahdiz

البته منم اینجوری هستم ولی بیشتر از یک ساعت نمیتونم...بعدش دیگ بزور میخونم...چرا؟؟؟چن مجبورم
چن این آزمون یه کنکور واقعی نیست که یه راهیه برای اذیت کردن ما(و پول در آرودن بعضی ها)... بالاخره باید ازش رد شی
به این فکر کن که اگه خوب بخونی میتونی یه جای خوب قبول شی و بعدش راحت میشی...البته بعدش دانشگاه میاد  :Yahoo (2): 

ببخشید من این چند روز خیلی عصبانی هستم...میخواستم خودم رو خالی کنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Maneli

عنوان ات رو که میبینم خنده ام میگیره  عنوان ۵ دقیقه با نمکه :Yahoo (4): 
به نظرم درگیری های ذهنی شما خیلی زیاده و مشکل از شرایط پیرامون شماست احتمالا باید چاره ای برای اون کرد

----------

